# Monitorização Clima Global - 2008



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 22:19)

Tópico de monitoramento e discussão do Clima Global em 2008


*Links úteis:*

 NOAA National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
 NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS)
 Remote Sensing Systems (RSS)
 University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH)


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2008 às 22:21)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima Global - 2008*

*Janeiro 2008*
Finalmente o relatório mensal do NCDC mais frio desde há anos. 
Esperemos que haja mais e que não tenha sido um oásis no deserto.
Foi apenas o 31º mês Janeiro mais quente a nível global, terra+mar, desde que há registos (130 anos). Apenas sobre Terra foi o 63º e sobre o mar foi o 17º.


*Link:*
 Climate of 2008 - January in Historical Perspective


*Resumo:*


> Global Highlights:
> 
> * Based on preliminary data, the globally averaged combined land and sea surface temperature was the thirty-first warmest on record for January 2008.
> * January 2008 temperatures were above average in Europe, northern Asia, the eastern and central parts of the contiguous U.S., and most of Australia. Cooler-than-average conditions occurred in the Middle East, central Asia, southeast China, western U.S., and western Alaska.
> ...





*Anomalia Temperatura:*








*Anomalia Precipitação:*







*Ranking:*


----------



## abrantes (19 Fev 2008 às 01:03)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima Global - 2008*

Muito bom os dados  e estes links que vc postou.
Parece que a asia esta mais fria mas o norte da russia bem mais quente, aqui no rio bem que eu queria ver uma anomalia dessas.

Abraços e continue a monitoração!!


----------



## Vince (8 Mar 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima Global - 2008*

Já sairam os dados da medição de temperaturas por satélite da UAH (University of Alabama in Huntsville) do mês de Fevereiro. 
O mês registou uma ligeira anomalia postiva.






Gráfico por Anthony Watts
Set de dados completos da UAH aqui


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2008 às 01:39)

*Re: Monitoramento Clima Global - 2008*

*Dados de Março do RSS (medições temperatura via satélite):*






Fonte: http://wattsupwiththat.wordpress.co...re-anomaly-data-slightly-above-zero/#comments


*E comparação entre Hemisfério Norte, Trópicos e Sul*







O Hemisfério Sul continua com as suas anomalias negativas, sendo em Março a diferença de temperatura entre hemisférios muito significativa e invulgar.











Fonte: http://landshape.org/enm/march-2008-temperatures/


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2008 às 00:42)

Anomalias de Abril das medições por satélite (UAH e RSS)

*UAH*
2008    1  -0,046
2008    2   0,020
2008    3   0,089
2008    4   *0,015*


*RSS*
 2008  1   -0,069
 2008  2   -0,002
 2008  3    0,079
 2008  4    *0,080*



*UAH*

















*RSS*


----------



## Paulo H (26 Mai 2008 às 11:40)

Gostava de partilhar convosco, um artigo que saiu no Jornal Correio da Manhã de Sábado, 24 de Maio de 2008.

O artigo dá enfoque à caracterização "anormal" da Primavera de 2008, questionando o conhecido meteorologista Dr. Anthimio de Azevedo.

Nesse artigo, ele parece assegurar-nos que estamos mesmo perante uma possível mudança climática, sendo que a descaracterização das estações parece evidente e que embora ainda transitória irá evoluir para um quadro climatológico de Portugal mais característico de zonas intertropicais caracterizadas por uma estação seca e uma estação húmida.

Não é meu desejo questionar a opinião de Anthimio de Azevedo, mas tenho sérias dúvidas pelo menos no que toca às razões apontadas para as suas afirmações. No mínimo, encontro o artigo fraco em explicações, provavelmente faltava ali uma série de questões, para que todos nós ficassemos esclarecidos de eventuais duvidas. Mas eu explico:

Anthimio de Azevedo, afirma que uma das razões das mudanças climáticas em curso se deve à inclinação actual do planeta!

Mas que "raio", desculpem a expressão! A Terra decidiu inclinar-se um pouco a mais do que a posição normal para um ciclo de precessão de aproximadamente 25.770 anos? 

Penso que não! Penso que no máximo o que quis dizer é que talvez a evolução do movimento de precessão tenha atingido um ponto crítico de inclinação, o qual desencadeia o início de uma série de alterações climáticas.
Mas isso, só ele poderá responder.

Depois de uma pesquisa pela Internet, fiquei a saber dos factores que desencadeiam o movimento de precessão, alguns dos quais passo a citar:

Factores:

- Atrito entre o núcleo e o manto
- Marés da Lua e do Sol
- Ressonância com outros planetas
- Impactos com asteróides, cometas e afins
- Outras menos importantes: Ex: Sismos

Influência:

- 1 grau de desvio na inclinação provoca um acréscimo ou decréscimo na exposição solar em 20%, para a latitude de 65º.
- A presença de satélites naturais, como é o caso da nossa Lua, é preponderante para a estabilidade no movimento de precessão do Planeta.

*[Fonte: http://cftc.cii.fc.ul.pt/PRISMA/capitulos/capitulo2/modulo2/topico5.php*

Fórmula matemática para cálculo temporal da inclinação da Terra:

Ângulo de inclinação = 23º26'21,418"-0,46815"t-0,0000059"t2-0,00001813"t3, (t=ano-2000)

Pelos meus cálculos, o sismo de 9.1 da escala de Richter na Indonésia ocorrido em 2004, adiantou-nos ou atrasou-nos o equivalente a 15 anos (não tenho dados se o sismo nos inclinou para norte ou para sul) para a posição de 1992 ou, caso contrário, para a inclinação  prevista em 2023. Para quem se interessar pelo movimento de precessão, pesquise as conclusões recentemente encontradas para explicar o movimento de Vénus e de uma das Luas de Saturno, é bastante interessante!

*[Fonte: http://astro.if.ufrgs.br/fordif/node8.htm*

Conclusão:

Quando me dizem que o sismo de 9.1 da escala de Richter ocorrido em 2004 na região da Indonésia modificou a inclinação da Terra e que poderá ter desencadeado algumas mudanças climáticas, é bastante questionável e porquê?

Porque embora tenha alterado a inclinação da Terra, esta alteração é tão ínfima que os cientistas ainda estão escrutinando os dados reais, sendo que, está mais ou menos aceite que a alteração induzida tenha significado 2 milésimas de segundo na inclinação!

Sabem quanto é 0.002" na inclinação da Terra? Significa que 1 hora antes do sismo ocorrer estariamos a 15cm de distância relativa! É muito e impressiona como um sismo na outra ponta do globo, provoca este efeito! Mas 15cm de variação na latitude não provoca alterações climatéricas, pois não? 

Penso que estamos todos de acordo!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2008 às 12:54)

O senhor Anthimio de Azevedo o "guru" da meteorologia não pode dizer que vem para ai o frio se não faz figura de maluco e suicida e penso que ele não quer isso pois tem muita reputação a perder 

Um sismo desviar o eixo de inclinação da terra  juizo se calhar era melhor com este modo de pensar ainda vamos acabar por afirmar que quando o Yellowstone explodir a terra será projectada contro o sol não?? que maluqueira cada vez me convenço nais que a época da verdade já lá vai (século XIX) agora arranja-se cada desculpa não se explica as coisas mas enfeita-se as teorias.

E a corrente do golfo onde é que fica no meio disto tudo  já para não falar da La nina  o frio tem mais explicações interiores que exteriores neste momento se calhar era melhor perceber-mos o que se passa cá em baixo em vez de andarmos a abanar a terra como se fosse um aquário 

Clima sub-tropical   ia caindo da cadeira.


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2008 às 14:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> O senhor Anthimio de Azevedo o "guru" da meteorologia não pode dizer que vem para ai o frio se não faz figura de maluco e suicida e penso que ele não quer isso pois tem muita reputação a perder
> 
> Um sismo desviar o eixo de inclinação da terra  juizo se calhar era melhor com este modo de pensar ainda vamos acabar por afirmar que quando o Yellowstone explodir a terra será projectada contro o sol não?? que maluqueira cada vez me convenço nais que a época da verdade já lá vai (século XIX) agora arranja-se cada desculpa não se explica as coisas mas enfeita-se as teorias.
> 
> ...



Não percebi nada do que disseste. Discordas ou concordas com alguma coisa que foi dita ou citada ?


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2008 às 14:55)

Paulo H disse:


> Gostava de partilhar convosco, um artigo que saiu no Jornal Correio da Manhã de Sábado, 24 de Maio de 2008.
> 
> O artigo dá enfoque à caracterização "anormal" da Primavera de 2008, questionando o conhecido meteorologista Dr. Anthimio de Azevedo.



Começo pelo mais básico. Não acho que esta Primavera seja verdadeiramente anormal. Nem sequer relativamente à precipitação. Tem-se falado imenso da chuva, principalmente a norte, mas basta pesquisar em bases de dados para encontrar muitos anos com meses de Maio tão ou mais chuvosos do que este. Pelas minhas contas muito por alto só se a partir destes dias este tempo se mantiver mais 2 ou 3 semanas é que entraremos em campo verdadeiramente anormal. Mais logo vou pôr uns dados no tópico do clima de Portugal sobre o assunto.

Quanto à teoria do forçamento astronómico (ciclos de Milankovitch) ela é a melhor teoria actual para explicar as glaciações e os periodos interglaciarios. Mas atenção, a teoria não consegue explicar tudo, tem alguns problemas. Mas é a melhor teoria que conhecemos e parece explicar pelo menos boa parte da questão.

No entanto há aqui algumas confusões que se fazem com muita frequência. A origem desta confusões está no facto do actual periodo interglaciário estar a ser mais longo que os anteriores, ou seja, estamos num periodo excepcionalmente longo de aquecimento. Comparativamente a outros anteriores já estariamos agora a entrar numa glaciação.

O problema começa aí. Quem fala nesse atraso recorre a esses padrões do passado e à teoria dos ciclos de Milankovitch. Só que os vários estudos, cálculos e simulações complexas que já se fizeram confirmam que são as causas astronómicas as responsáveis por este longo interglaciar e até prevêm que ele dure ainda 50 mil anos. Por isso acho que há alguma contradição em quem recorre aos ciclos de Milankovitch e prevê o fim próximo do actual periodo interglaciário. 



> *What is The Milankovitch Theory? *
> The Milankovitch or astronomical theory of climate change is an explanation for changes in the seasons which result from changes in the earth's orbit around the sun. The theory is named for Serbian astronomer Milutin Milankovitch, who calculated the slow changes in the earth's orbit by careful measurements of the position of the stars, and through equations using the gravitational pull of other planets and stars. He determined that the earth "wobbles" in its orbit. The earth's "tilt" is what causes seasons, and changes in the tilt of the earth change the strength of the seasons. The seasons can also be accentuated or modified by the eccentricity (degree of roundness) of the orbital path around the sun, and the precession effect, the position of the solstices in the annual orbit.
> 
> *What does The Milankovitch Theory say about future climate change?*
> Orbital changes occur over thousands of years, and the climate system may also take thousands of years to respond to orbital forcing. Theory suggests that the primary driver of ice ages is the total summer radiation received in northern latitude zones where major ice sheets have formed in the past, near 65 degrees north. Past ice ages correlate well to 65N summer insolation (Imbrie 1982). Astronomical calculations show that 65N summer insolation should increase gradually over the next 25,000 years, and that no 65N summer insolation declines sufficient to cause an ice age are expected in the next 50,000 - 100,000 years ( Hollan 2000, Berger 2002).






> No soon Ice Age, says astronomy
> http://amper.ped.muni.cz/gw/articles/html.format/orb_forc.html





> An Exceptionally Long Interglacial Ahead?
> http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/summary/297/5585/1287



Quanto aos sismos, não faço a mínima ideia. Sou céptico em muitas coisas, até em vários pormenores da teoria do aquecimento global antropogénico. Como tenho dito, cepticismo é uma coisa positiva e fundamental. A única coisa que me surpreende é ver muitas pessoas que recusam afincadamente coisas sobre o qual  tanto se estuda e aceitam com uma enorme facilidade coisas do qual não o homem não sabe quase nada. Acho que é uma questão de feitio e não de razão.


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2008 às 15:05)

Temperatura global do mês de *Maio* segundo as diversas entidades e métodos.

Medições Superficie: GISS (Nasa) e HadCRUT (MetOffice)
Medições troposfera p/ Satélite: UAH e RSS








*GISS*


















*HadCRUT*




















*UAH*


















*RSS*


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2008 às 21:46)

*Confirmation du lien réchauffement climatique - accroissement des épisodes pluvieux intenses*

Selon une étude parue dans la revue américaine Science datée du 8 août, des climatologues américains et britanniques ont confirmé le lien entre le réchauffement climatique et l'accroissement des très fortes précipitations en comparant modèles informatiques et observations par satellite. Selon les auteurs, l'amplification des pluies d'une intensité extrême s'est même révélée nettement plus grande que ce qu'avaient prévu jusqu'à présent les modèles informatiques.
Pour comprendre comment les précipitations répondaient au réchauffement du climat, ces chercheurs ont étudié les changements naturels liés au courant marin chaud El Niño dans le Pacifique sud qu'ils ont utilisé comme un laboratoire pour vérifier leurs hypothèses. En se basant sur vingt ans d'observations faites par des satellites, ces scientifiques ont découvert un lien très clair entre l'intensité extrême des pluies tropicales et la température de l'eau, la fréquence de très fortes précipitations augmentant durant les périodes chaudes et diminuant lors des périodes froides. Une atmosphère plus chaude contient davantage d'humidité, ce qui accroît l'intensité des trombes d'eau.
La comparaison des observations satellitaires avec les résultats des modèles climatiques informatiques permet de mieux comprendre comment les précipitations répondent au réchauffement du climat. Un des plus grands défis auxquels fait face l'humanité est de s'adapter aux conditions météorologiques extrêmes résultant du réchauffement de la planète, notent ces scientifiques. Et l'un de ces défis est la plus grande fréquence de très fortes précipitations liée au réchauffement, due à un accroissement des masses humides se condensant dans l'atmosphère.
La fréquence des trombes d'eau qui en résulte accroît le risque d'innondations qui peuvent avoir des conséquences économiques et sociétales dévastatrices, expliquent les auteurs de l'étude. 

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 12:59)

nao s pode falar em "arrefecimento global" por causa de 1 mes ou um ano ou uma decada pois é um processo q  umas centenas ou milhares de anos.
eu penso  q este abrandamento do aquecimento é irrisório 
é como a excepçao q confirma a regra, e poderá estar relacionado com a reflexao da luz solar por parte de gases/particulas na alta atmosfera.
para q a terra aqueça sao precisas trocas de energia tropicos/polos/tropicos e isso pode levar ao arrefecimento momentaneo de certas partes do planeta em detrimento de outras partes q aquecem.
ha algo com q eu concordo q é o facto de termos estaçoes do ano cada vez mais confusas,  há calor, chuva, vento, seca ou frio em quaquer mes e isso antigamente n era tao comum.
por fim nós n podemos ter a certeza acerca dos dados q nos sao dados pois podem ser deturpados ou modelados.
temos de ter espirito critico ( como tu, vince).
nao ha maior idiotice do q acreditar no filme "1 verdade inconviniente" se a terra arrefecesse assi t rapido para onde iria toda aquela energia ( o espaço é vacuo e a terra so pode perder energia por radiaçao IV num processo mto lento) .


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2008 às 13:32)

stormy disse:


> por fim nós n podemos ter a certeza acerca dos dados q nos sao dados pois podem ser deturpados ou modelados.
> temos de ter espirito critico ( como tu, vince).
> nao ha maior idiotice do q acreditar no filme "1 verdade inconviniente" se a terra arrefecesse assi t rapido para onde iria toda aquela energia ( o espaço é vacuo e a terra so pode perder energia por radiaçao IV num processo mto lento) .



A que dados te referes ?? temperatura ?? se são esses ele realmente podem ter algum excesso, pois certas estações meteorológicas não estão correctamente localizadas ou instaladas, isto por esse mundo fora.

Quanto ao filme "Uma verdade inconveniente" não podemos desacreditar totalmente na teoria do aquecimento global porque houve de facto um aquecimento do planeta (1974-1998) agora se foi pelo CO2 ou não, ainda ninguém tem certezas, pois tambem era uma idiotice acreditar no século XIX que o homem iria algum dia há Lua, algo afirmado por Júlio Verne.

Tanto os arrefecimentos como aquecimentos podem-se dar em décadas ou milhares de anos, só para teres uma noção, no final da ultima grande Era Glaciar a Europa aqueceu 10 graus numa década o que permitu que se formassem grandes florestas que ainda hoje existem na Alemanha e França.

A mudança das temperaturas a nivel global pode variar muito devido não só a factores exteriores como factores interiores, as correntes oceânicas são a mãe do clima e o sol o pai, agora se um destes factores tiver "problemas" isto é, imagina que existem detritos no espaço que não permitem que a luz solar passe logo o planeta poderá arrefecer, tal como se uma das correntes no nosso planeta tiver problemas poderá provocar um realinhamento do clima global.

O estado natural do nosso planeta é gelado, estes periodos interglaciares são meros "acidentes", porque afinal, temos dois motores de frio e um de calor.


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 13:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> A que dados te referes ?? temperatura ?? se são esses ele realmente podem ter algum excesso, pois certas estações meteorológicas não estão correctamente localizadas ou instaladas, isto por esse mundo fora.
> 
> Quanto ao filme "Uma verdade inconveniente" não podemos desacreditar totalmente na teoria do aquecimento global porque houve de facto um aquecimento do planeta (1974-1998) agora se foi pelo CO2 ou não, ainda ninguém tem certezas, pois tambem era uma idiotice acreditar no século XIX que o homem iria algum dia há Lua, algo afirmado por Júlio Verne.
> 
> ...



claro q nao podemos desacreditar totalmente no aquecimento.
esse aquecimento repentino da europa deve ter lá um periodo de retorno.....!!


----------



## Paulo H (24 Set 2008 às 10:01)

Actividade solar num mínimo dos últimos 50 anos! 


"2008 September 24 


Active Region 1002 on an Unusually Quiet Sun 

Credit: SOHO Consortium, EIT, ESA, NASA 
Explanation: Why has the Sun been so quiet recently? No one is sure. Our Sun has shown few active regions -- that house even fewer associated sunspots -- for over a year now, and such a period of relative calm is quite unusual. What is well known is that our Sun is in a transitional period between solar cycles called a Solar Minimum, where solar activity has historically been reduced. The stark lack of surface tumult is unusual even during a Solar Minimum, however, and activity this low has not been seen for many decades. A few days ago, however, a bona-fide active region -- complete with sunspots --appeared and continues to rotate across the Sun's face. Visible above, this region, dubbed Active Region 1002 (AR 1002), was imaged in ultraviolet light yesterday by the SOHO spacecraft, which co-orbits the Sun near the Earth. Besides the tranquility on the Sun's surface, recent data from the Ulysses spacecraft, across the Solar System, indicate that the intensity of the solar wind blowing out from the Sun is at a fifty year low. Predictions hold, however, that our Sun will show more and more active regions containing more and more sunspots and flares until Solar Maximum occurs in about four years."

*in http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap080924.html*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2008 às 11:42)

E viva os furacões, que sem dúvida, tem aumentado de ano para ano, tá à vista de todos  ou alguns, cego é aquele vê, mas não quer ver.

É impressão minha ou os furacões coincidem com picos de periodos quentes.


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2008 às 12:13)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Explica lá o que é o ACE e onde foste buscar estes gráficos.


----------



## Johnny Storm (13 Jan 2009 às 02:40)

Então ACE = Accumulated Cyclone Energy 

Só não percebo é como, olhando para estes gráficos, tiras essa conclusão. Então a energia dos furacões não teve um máximo em 2004 e depois decresceu até 2008?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2009 às 14:48)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

O  ano de 2008 foi o ano mais frio  desde  2000, segundo análise de registros da temperatura mundial feita pelo NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS) , mas 2008 ainda esta dentre os dez anos mais quentes desde o início da coleta de dados em 1880. Dado o intervalo de incerteza das medições, a  equipe do GISS concluiu que 2008 esta entre o sétimo e o décimo ano mais quente registrado (Os 10 anos mais quentes ocorreram todos têm dentro do período  de 12 anos de  1997-2008). 
O mapa acima mostra anomalias na temperatura global em 2008 em comparação com o período basal de 1950-1980.  Temperaturas abaixo da média são mostrados em azul, temperaturas médias são mostradas em branco, e temperaturas acima da média são mostrada em vermelho (Cor cinza indica que não há dados.) A maior parte do mundo esta mais  próxima do normal ou mais quente do que o normal. Europa Oriental, Rússia, Ártico e Península Antártica foram excepcionalmente quentes (1,5 a 3,5 graus Celsius acima da média). A temperatura nos Estados Unidos em 2008 não foi muito diferente do que a média de 1951-1980, o que fezo ano de 2008 o mais dentre todos os anos anteriores, na presente década. Grandes áreas do centro e leste do Oceano Pacífico estão mais frias do que a média de longo prazo. Isto esta  ligado a um episódio La Niña que se iniciou em 2007. 
O gráfico mostra a tendência a longo prazo na temperatura  da superfície desde 1880. As temperaturas médias anuais são apresentadas em laranja, e os zig zag da linha indicam o quanto a temperatura global média da superfície varia de ano para ano. Como o clima  é tão variável de  ano para ano, pode ser mais fácil de detectar as tendências de longo prazo através de  médias de vários anos. A linha vermelho escuro mostra a média móvel de cinco anos, que é uma média de cinco anos da temperatura anual centrada em um determinado ano. Mesmo esta média de cinco anos mostra que o clima tem altos e baixos, mas a longo prazo o aumento nas temperaturas globais médias da superfície é óbvio. A barras cinza  indicam o intervalo de incerteza. Não surpreendentemente, a incerteza é maior para as medições antigas do que  para as medições mais recentes. 
No seu relatório sobre as tendências da temperatura, os cientistas na NASA GISS, liderados por James Hansen, atribuem o clima mais ameno de  2008  à persistência do fenômeno La Niña, no período que vai do final de 2008 ao início de 2009. O relatório também descreve como o atraso no início do próximo ciclo de  manchas solares, atividade vulcânica das Ilhas Aleutas  (Vulcões Okmok e Kasatochi eclodiram em agosto), e taxas de emissão de gases de efeito estufa poderiam influenciar a temperatura global média nos próximos anos.








​
Fontes

http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/2008/
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=36699


----------



## abrantes (7 Fev 2009 às 19:10)

Muito bom estes dados, acredito que já esta na hora de abrir um tópico sobre o Monitoramento em 2009


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2009 às 19:27)

abrantes disse:


> Muito bom estes dados, acredito que já esta na hora de abrir um tópico sobre o Monitoramento em 2009



Já existe o Tópico - Monitorização Clima Global de 2009

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/monitorizacao-clima-global-2009-a-3040.html


----------



## abrantes (7 Fev 2009 às 23:21)

Ah não tinha visto João Soares, valeu!!


----------

